# Mozart Symphony 25 Piano version



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I have just posted a piano version of the Symphony 25 from Mozart if you want to have a look:






Thanks'


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

That's excellent! I love that music, and your performance is brilliant. Any more Mozart in your reportoire?


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome! Mozart's "Eroica" equivalent reduced to two minutes!


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Thx a lot for your appreciated comments and to answer your question Kieran, I have another Mozart piece in my repertoire: Dies Irae from the requiem I made 2 years ago:






Best'


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

You make good transcriptions (at least I remember you once wrote these are your arrangements) but why hurt them by playing on electronic piano? I mean, it shouldn't be too problematic to get to real piano from time to time when you make video in purpose to put it on YouTube and show to people.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

That's beautiful too! Are you a professional musician? A lot of compliments on your technique in that link, deserved ones, too...


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Thx again Kieran, Aramis. Electronic piano is my only tool for now (I sometimes record in the evening but did not find places to do it on accoustic pianos). 
Otherwise, I am flattered by the question if I am pro as I am a self taught amateur who enjoys playing at home (or "ear player" as we sometimes call us).


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

get a better piano. Otherwise you have done a good job.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Edward Elgar said:


> Awesome! Mozart's "Eroica" equivalent reduced to two minutes!


That was his 9th piano concerto, that was referred to as his "Eroica."


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

I had never heard of this piece (piano concerto n.9), it is a very beautiful piano concerto but I could not find the resemblance with the Symphony 25.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Very enjoyable! And impressive!


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you TresPicos for your comment, glad you enjoyed this version'


----------

